# Keys in July



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

All of the above...


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Capnredfish said:


> Leaving boat at home. Arts, crafts, eats, relax, see some sites, maybe book a dolphin trip. Yes, no, maybe? Just planning a family summer trip. Naples worth a stop for the night? Open to suggestions.


try to get out of the keys the week before mini season because it turns nuts,crowded. the first week in July is very layed back and family friendly. the southern most resort in Key West is nice and located where you can discover the old key west.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks like July 24th and 25th. Will be gone before then.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I'm a Keys native so I'm partial. Def get out before mini season. I prefer to stay in Islamorada and make a day trip to Key West. Key West is just so damn expensive to stay there. Islamorada depends on your budget. you can stay from $79 a night and up to the sky is the limit pricing.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

And I'm a Naples native and for me personally, Naples has lost it's charm. It has become way to built up with Rich folks who don't seem to be into down to earth things. But if you want to live high on the hog and be pampered for a night, Then Naples is your place...Bring your wallet though!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

SFL native opinion, Naples is lame, keys will be HOT, key west is youre best option for having fun in the keys without boat, plenty of dry land activities, matter of fact i wouldnt go down there with a boat. Seriously just beware of mini season.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Stayed at La Jolla last time. Wife wants a chain hotel this time and we are not bringing the skiff. Staying on Marathon. Probably Hyatt. Mid July just before mini season. However wife and kids do want to fish deep sea, well deeper than we normally go. What’s the word on party boats out of Bud and Mary’s? Offshore charter for a grand just isn’t worth the money for us. It’s not like it’s our only time on the water.
Naples is out. Ideas for a night or two after keys would be appreciated. Delray was good for one day. East or west coast. Already done Sanibel and Captiva.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance, is mini season just before school or what?? Thanks


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Its 2 days in July where you can harvest lobster before the full season opening in August. Typically the entire East coast from about Jupiter south, and the keys in particular, become a madhouse of boats and would be lobster hunters!


----------

